# Easiest Semi-Auto to Field Strip? - HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Thought I'd share this video I made on field stripping the Beretta 92, which I found to be incredibly easy, so far, the easiest I've ever experienced. Even better than the Glock, in my opinion.

What do you think?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty good video, but I can still strip a Glock faster than the 92.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Maybe you could.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Ill keep my Glock,,,


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Maybe you should.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

You could, or wait,,,,,you should get a Glock. It looks almost like your gun is another copy of the Glock like the S&W.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Easy yes but my cz-82 is easier


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Amsdorf said:


> Maybe you should.


Take is easy Amsdorf, not everybody is going to agree. I have a G19 and three Berettas, and I can still strip my G19 faster than my 92FS, M84, or M85. I would rather have one of my Berettas by my side than the Glock, but the Glock is a great gun too.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I own four Glocks...I know a few things about Glocks.

I really don't care. I just think the Beretta 92 field stripping procedure is better than Glock.

YMMV.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Excellent video. :smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Amsdorf said:


> I own four Glocks...I know a few things about Glocks.
> 
> I really don't care. I just think the Beretta 92 field stripping procedure is better than Glock.
> 
> YMMV.


Fair enough. Good video just the same.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Respectfully offered, FWIW. As always. Not trying to pick a fight, bro.


----------

